# Beware of Hyrecar



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

They have a lot of attractive listings with zero reservations. Their app is laughable, and frequently crashes after I sign in. In addition, if you go to their website and try to e-mail them, the link is "[email protected]." After I signed up and paid $25.99 for the background check, most of the attractively priced vehicles seem to have disappeared. I've given them a few weeks, and nothing has changed. Oh, and I don't live in Podunk, I live in the LA Metro Area, so there should be plenty of vehicles available. Just don't bother. Lesson learned.


----------

